# problem with Dundrum Gift Voucher



## kaiser1 (29 Nov 2007)

Hi All

Wondering if you can help,
have a dundrum voucher as a gift, and only bought one item in Pennys ages ago. (€15 i think) so most of the voucher hasnt been used.

Went into Argus to buy somthing a few weeks ago and they couldnt put it through as I didnt have the correct amount they said.
Went up to the desk on the second floor, they couldnt help either, just said the system was down etc..
I've been checking the site www.mygiftflexcard.com but its on a test page for weeks

Went into Dundrum again the other day - the girl said somthing about new owners etc.. and did I want to "Buy" a different gift card instead, she offered to again "take my number in case they hear anything"

Tried to ring the Dundrum number aswell just goes to VM, emailed them too - nothing..
Is there anyone I can go to to either find out how much I have left on the card or get the cash off it, cant believe if the the company that looked after has done a runner with the cash.


----------



## highlights (29 Nov 2007)

Hi 

Same problem -  have a gift card and not sure how much is on it - About 3 weeks ago I went to the care desk in Dundrum and asked them to check to be told their system was down and they could nt help!  The girl took my details and was supposed to get a call back the next day ( did nt!)  Rang the next week, details taken - no call back, rang again, explained story & complained and customer service manager was supposed to ring me back (did nt!)

The advise the girl had for me was to use the card and if there was nt enough funds the card would be declined.  Great customer experience or what???

Was thinking of these cards as Xmas presents but not worth the hassle and appauling customer service!

Please update if you get anywhere


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Nov 2007)

highlights said:


> Was thinking of these cards as Xmas presents but not worth the hassle and appauling customer service!


Those cards have come in for some criticism around here before:
Dundrum Shopping Centre Gift Vouchers: mygiftflexcard.com €3/mth charge


----------



## mercman (30 Nov 2007)

Kaiser1. The old Dundrum shopping centre was purchased by the new one. In view of the thread on the link quoted, I think you should go to the Management office of the new centre and kick up a fuss. It seems to me that you are been passed around in circles


----------



## kaiser1 (9 Jan 2008)

Just to update everyone, the website has been updated and is back up and running.
I even found out my balance 

Now im off to dundrum for some shopping...


----------

